# Steelhead tips for a newbie



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Folks, i'm am more than brand new to steelhead fishing, i haven't even purchased the rod & reel yet, but I am definetly going to hit it hard this year. I've been going up to Michigan to the Muskegon River and have caught tons of Rainbow Trout and King Salmon but i've yet to catch a Steelhead and I have now learned that my approach (rod, reel, line, method, bait, etc....) has been all wrong. 

I've been reading up quite a bit about what I need to get started, 9-10'6" noodle rod, a good anti-reverse reel, 8lb Hi-vis floating mono for base line or the Butt they call it, 4-6lb Fluorocarbon for my leader or tippet so its called i've learned, and some floats of various sizes depending on speed and depth of water flow, staggered split shot placement, etc............does this all sound correct?

I also have a list of the top steelhead rivers in ohio that i wouldn't mind trying before i head back up for the big steely run on the muskegon in march/april, i haven't been there that time of year so i'd like to have a fish under my belt before i head up. 

I seen pics of steelys caught out of the maumee which i walleye fish quite often but I had no idea that it has steelys as well, nor have i seen it listed on any of the steelhead rivers list? I live on Indian Lake, logan county ohio, so regaurdless of where I head it's going to be a haull, would be nice to hook up with a fish. 

Any help would sure be appreciated, i'm ready for a new challenge!!!

Thanks, 

Zach


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The best thing to do Zach is look back at all of the threads made in this steelhead forum,,, theres tons and tons of info on every thing you can think of..... Your going to get tons of people saying to use this, and use that... Your going to have to try everything and see what works for you the best.... As as in for mumee steelhead, yes there in there, but i would not target that river for steel....... And read your PM that i sent back to you...


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks bob, thats basically what i've been doing for the last couple of days, is reading threads and visiting various websites, and you're right, everyone has their way that they think works best lol can't wait to get out there and give it a shot !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm just guessing but if you've caught tons of rainbow trout and King salmon in the Muskegon, you've probably already caught a "steelhead"(commonly defined as a "lake-run rainbow trout"!)


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Best advice - if you're gonna use use egg sacks/ use only from fish you or others have caught
keep your line from rod tip to float out of the water - lure and float speed will match speed of current
if you smoke/always always rinse hands before handling bait or lures/like walleye fishing
use fluorocarbon line next to bait/lure - also like walleye fishing
must have lure/bait bumping along bottom/ if you ain't snagging -you ain't down low enough/ aso like ...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

bradymar45 said:


> Best advice - if you're gonna use use egg sacks/ use only from fish you or others have caught
> keep your line from rod tip to float out of the water - lure and float speed will match speed of current
> if you smoke/always always rinse hands before handling bait or lures/like walleye fishing
> use fluorocarbon line next to bait/lure - also like walleye fishing
> must have lure/bait bumping along bottom/ if you ain't snagging -you ain't down low enough/ aso like ...


how do you honestly keep your line from rod tip to float off the water all the time? and secondly I smoke and I catch them quite often. no rinsing necessary just get some fish scent and spray it on your bait every time you touch it


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bradymar45 said:


> Best advice - if you're gonna use use egg sacks/ use only from fish you or others have caught
> keep your line from rod tip to float out of the water - lure and float speed will match speed of current
> if you smoke/always always rinse hands before handling bait or lures/like walleye fishing
> use fluorocarbon line next to bait/lure - also like walleye fishing
> must have lure/bait bumping along bottom/ if you ain't snagging -you ain't down low enough/ aso like ...


keeping your line off the water is a false statment!!!!!!! And that speech that everyone says you have to keep your bait/lure the same speed as the flow is B.S. too!!!! alot of times they want it slower, faster or the same as the flow!!!!! There was days were all the fish i caught is were i stopped the float and brought the bait up!!!! and lot of times there were days where i had to loop my line because the wanted it moved faster..... Try the same ,,,, if you know there is fish in the hole and they dont strike, try slowing or moving faster!!!!!!! Just because the water on the surface is flowing fast or what ever speed it is, dont mean the water flow on the bottom is the same!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I learn something new everytime I fish for steelhead. I am so addicted to it. there is so much BS out there on how to catch steel. you will learn nothing if you dont get out there and be ON the water.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

and here i too believed those common myths,thanx for the info bob. hope to catch 1 of your seminars on steelhead fishing.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> and here i too believed those common myths,thanx for the info bob. hope to catch 1 of your seminars on steelhead fishing.


Im giving one on the 6th at twinsburg gander for there fish fest on spawning steel!!!!!


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

i smoke and i have never rinsed my hands or had to spray fish scent. I'm constantly touching my fly of jig what ever i'm using, and i really don't have any problems.. and like what bob said sometimes faster or sometimes slower than the current. just keep your eye on your float cause when it goes down you don't want to be looking the other way and miss a giant


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Best advice is to go fishing and let your experiences teach you. Watch others, observe others, pay close attention to the details of your experiences especially water conditions. Eventually it all comes together, but if your passionate about fishing and invest the time, it will all come together faster. If your fortunate enough hookup with someone with experience that will speed up the learning curve abit.

You definitely definitely dont need HIVIS mainline and rarely need less than 8# fluoro.

You can read all you want on the web but until it's applied and experienced it's somewhat useless. *CAUTION* Steelheading is an obbsessive lifestyle if it takes hold. 

Best Fishes,

C510I


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooooooooooooooorry for giving such awful advice. I learned from "FISH ON" a good guy who gave me these tips because he was trying to be helpful/ as was I. Also found it cheaper to rinse my hands rather than buy fish scent!!
Here's a steelhead tip newbie - don't give advice when steelheaders have been looking at the ice for 2 months straight/MAKES 'EM GROUCHY!!! Man, has this site changed...

BY THE WAY - BEEN FISHING FOR "CHROMERS" FOR 5 YEARS. CAUGHT A 16'3" 2 YRS AGO. BY NO MEANS AN EXPERT/JUST TRYING TO HELP
ALSO CATCH MY FAIR SHARE OF WALLEYE TOO/ FEEL FREE TO COME BURN ME ON THAT SITE...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

If you want the smell of cigarette smoke off of your bait then just quit!!!You know that stuff will kill you!!! LOL Steelhead Bob we need to do some steelheading together !!!!


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

But smoking keeps the top of my head from blowing off!! Good God, then I'd have to rinse my hands again!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

bradymar45 said:


> CAUGHT A 16'3" 2 YRS AGO.


That's a long Steelhead!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

my only problem with the smoking thing is I'm not rinsing my hands for nothing when its 20 degrees out there. I have been out every opportunity this winter. and have caught 21 in the 3 months since I started going for steelhead. its been 5 days since I caught one and Im going through withdrawal really bad


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

You definitely definitely dont need HIVIS mainline and rarely need less than 8# fluoro.

I wouldnt say thats all true,,,, Depending on water color,,,,, if its clear/gin clear like the ash and conny get and you start out with #8 flour and u hit nothing, switch down to #6 and even #4... Ive seen fish move from #4lb vanish and went all the way down to #2 lb vanish and they didnt move away from line and took the minnow!!! Murky water and cloudy day, use #8 if you, but when that water gets clear and that sun pops out, i would switch down, im not saying that you cant catch fish using #8, but the more invisable you become, the more strikes your going to get...... just my two cents...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bradymar45 said:


> Sooooooooooooooorry for giving such awful advice. I learned from "FISH ON" a good guy who gave me these tips because he was trying to be helpful/ as was I. Also found it cheaper to rinse my hands rather than buy fish scent!!
> Here's a steelhead tip newbie - don't give advice when steelheaders have been looking at the ice for 2 months straight/MAKES 'EM GROUCHY!!! Man, has this site changed...
> 
> BY THE WAY - BEEN FISHING FOR "CHROMERS" FOR 5 YEARS. CAUGHT A 16'3" 2 YRS AGO. BY NO MEANS AN EXPERT/JUST TRYING TO HELP
> ALSO CATCH MY FAIR SHARE OF WALLEYE TOO/ FEEL FREE TO COME BURN ME ON THAT SITE...


No one said you gave bad advise!!!!! Your comment of keeping the eggs on the bottom is very true!!!! Its not natural for eggs to be floating 2 feet off the bottom in a hole/run/shoot that is 4-5 feet deep, Not saying that they wont hit it, just found it to be better hits no more thand 2-6" bumping the bottom, so that was good advice.... As for smoking, i agree alot what they say about the smell,,,,, for a short story,,,,,,,, I took ouflyboy9 out to the ash,,,, we were fishing the same hole, using the same #4lb flouro, same floats, same egg sacks,size and color,,,, same lenth leaders, same speed,,,,,, EVERYTHING WAS THE SAME AND DRIFTED IN THE SAME SPOT,,,, i had well over 10 hook ups to his zero,,,, here he was chewing the whole time putting new in here and there,,,, I put on his egg sack and he had a hit on his second drift.... then a hit on his fourth.... So yea, in some cases, """""""""AND I SAID IN SOME CASES"""""" I think fish can smell stuff like that!!!! Look it up on odnr, they did a test a few years back on trout and nicotine and found that strong enough smells of it will make some of them turn there head!!!!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

BY THE WAY - BEEN FISHING FOR "CHROMERS" FOR 5 YEARS. CAUGHT A 16'3" 2 YRS AGO. BY NO MEANS AN EXPERT/JUST TRYING TO HELP


I hope thats a typo, because ive been steel fishing FOR 29 YEARS, ON THE RIVERS 3-5 DAYS OUT OF THE WEEK AND NEVER SEEN A STEEL THAT LONG!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

salmon king said:


> If you want the smell of cigarette smoke off of your bait then just quit!!!You know that stuff will kill you!!! LOL Steelhead Bob we need to do some steelheading together !!!!


Ive been trying to find time to get out with friends, but between steelhead guiding, taking care of my baby (ill have him on the water b 4 he's three) and doing a bunch of seminars all over the place, its been a b*tch to get out with friends,,,, give it a couple of weeks and we'll try to get out,,,, shoot me your number again!!!


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sorry - 16pounds/ 3 ounces - and i used to fish for bass when i was 12. Aint the point of this thread to help a new guy? Not wait for someone to say or recommend something counter to the norm? And no offense, but 21 fish in 3 months aint bupkis. My best is 13 in a day, and im sure steelhead bob has done better. And bob, are you really advising a newbie to try to bring in a good steelie
on 2# or 4#? Or to be juggling 3 weights of fluoro,standing in the middle of the conny?; let alone spend that amount of $$$?
I used to be on this site a lot; went by the username of bullseye1. Met a lot of good guys and posted a lot, and after a very slow start, have caught almost 1,000 fish in 5 years. (used to go 3-4 times a week.)
so how about we let the newbie decide? I know one thing - my suggestions don't cost anything extra.
I know i'm frustrated as hell w/the ice-lets not make it any worse. My apologies to parma bass/fishin216 and the fish scent guy. Have a good one...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

bradymar45 said:


> Sorry - 16pounds/ 3 ounces - and i used to fish for bass when i was 12. Aint the point of this thread to help a new guy? Not wait for someone to say or recommend something counter to the norm? And no offense, but 21 fish in 3 months aint bupkis. My best is 13 in a day, and im sure steelhead bob has done better. And bob, are you really advising a newbie to try to bring in a good steelie
> on 2# or 4#? Or to be juggling 3 weights of fluoro,standing in the middle of the conny?; let alone spend that amount of $$$?
> I used to be on this site a lot; went by the username of bullseye1. Met a lot of good guys and posted a lot, and after a very slow start, have caught almost 1,000 fish in 5 years. (used to go 3-4 times a week.)
> so how about we let the newbie decide? I know one thing - my suggestions don't cost anything extra.
> I know i'm frustrated as hell w/the ice-lets not make it any worse. My apologies to parma bass/fishin216 and the fish scent guy. Have a good one...



I wasnt advising a newbie to bring in a steel on two or four flouro, I was advising him if he hits a river and its gin clear like alot of the east rivers get, and he has on 8lb and getting fustrated because he hasnt hooked crap, to have a smaller poundage handy... Ive talked to him on the phone(pyle00) for awhile on the phone and he knows where i was going with that...


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

actually I am kinda offended 21 fish to me is pretty good since I just really started targeting them seriously this year. I also work 50 hours a week so if I had more time I probably would outfish most of the guys on this site...not you BOB


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey 216, what were u hooking them on when you were fishing in the evening down at rocky?????


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

pulse jig with a minnow


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

what color was working for you????


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't eat, drink or smoke anything for at least 12 (twelve) hours prior to the hunt.....Very Important!!! Also, if you're planning on buying and using breathable chest waders, make sure you wash both of your feet before getting in the water. If you find yourself waist deep or so, whatever you do, make sure you DO NOT fart! Fight it back! Don't worry about the guy next to you giving you funny looks, I'll bet you, you WILL catch more phish. Steelhead hate natural gas. Not too many people know this. Good Luck! and hope you catch many :B


























 just kidding........keep reading, learning and practice when you can, it takes some time to understand the big picture. All kinds of good info on here from guys like Bob and others who have many years of experience and are willing to spoonfeed.....I mean share.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Chrominator, you forgot to mention to get plenty of sleep the night before and also make sure to set multiple alarms to ensure that you don't over-sleep and miss the good early morning bite.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> Hey Chrominator, you forgot to mention to get plenty of sleep the night before and also make sure to set multiple alarms to ensure that you don't over-sleep and miss the good early morning bite.


Yes, I totally agree ParmaBass.....that is some very good advice.


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Then my apologies to you too,Steelhead Bob. I was blessed to be a professional firefighter before being "constructively discharged" because of parkinsons disease. (Thats why I got out so much.) Still get out occasionally. Hope to meet you out there someday. I'll be the (slightly-hopefully) shaky one who says hello, then ducks!! Lol - tight lines everyone...


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> You definitely definitely dont need HIVIS mainline and rarely need less than 8# fluoro.
> 
> I wouldnt say thats all true,,,, Depending on water color,,,,, if its clear/gin clear like the ash and conny get and you start out with #8 flour and u hit nothing, switch down to #6 and even #4... Ive seen fish move from #4lb vanish and went all the way down to #2 lb vanish and they didnt move away from line and took the minnow!!! Murky water and cloudy day, use #8 if you, but when that water gets clear and that sun pops out, i would switch down, im not saying that you cant catch fish using #8, but the more invisable you become, the more strikes your going to get...... just my two cents...


Guess typically would have been a better choice of words....

Since the advent of fluorocarbon there is absolutely no reason to fish less than 6# leader no matter what the situation is for a powerful gamefish like a steelhead. 2 and 4 pound are fish killers. I don't doubt that they may hook a few more fish but unless your trying for a fish killing IFGA record it's difficult to justify it's use when steelhead fishing. It's likely fish are cued more to water displacement of a bigger diameter fluoro line than it's visibility in ultraclear water when the fish have been pressured.

I'll admit I burned up a 200 YD spool of 6# carbonpro last fall during our 6-8 week period of low water, but that was an exceptionally dry fall and definitely not the norm. Hookups were not an issue. In a typical year, 80% of the time 8# can be fished.

BTW Vanish was garbage years ago, unless they changed it it likely still is.

I think it's great your trying to help others, but don't mislead the masses that there are times 2-4# leaders are a must for hookups. 

Just my $.02 on your$.02


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Guess typically would have been a better choice of words....
> 
> Since the advent of fluorocarbon there is absolutely no reason to fish less than 6# leader no matter what the situation is for a powerful gamefish like a steelhead. 2 and 4 pound are fish killers. I don't doubt that they may hook a few more fish but unless your trying for a fish killing IFGA record it's difficult to justify it's use when steelhead fishing. It's likely fish are cued more to water displacement of a bigger diameter fluoro line than it's visibility in ultraclear water when the fish have been pressured.
> 
> ...


Do you know how to read?????? Where in this thread have I said that 2-4lb is a must..... If i remember right, I said if using 8 gets you know where, than it might be good to drop down ,,,,,, as you said, what was the word,,,,"pressured".!!!!! I made a suggestion by saying (( try 8lb, switch to 6 or even 4 on a sunny day when the water is gin clear if 8 is getting you no hook ups. So how was I miss leading people... I think that was more of saying that is one of the ways how to fish a pressured hole... They can use it or leave it!!! But if you think Im miss leading people, then that is your $.02 and I better find a new line of work!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey, Joe, i just now seen the fine print on the bottom of your thread....LOL I like spoonfeeding as much as Jeff likes to be spoon fed,,,,ooops, i mean taught how to steelhead fish..... J/K parma... hehehe


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

I hope you guys know, you're getting my blood pressure up , and you're both wrong!!! It's not about how or how many fish you catch, it's about how good you look doing it! Can't we just all get along??? Just my $0.05 to trump your total of $0.04  Man......I wish I could still eat popcorn!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> I hope you guys know, you're getting my blood pressure up , and you're both wrong!!! It's not about how or how many fish you catch, it's about how good you look doing it! Can't we just all get along??? Just my $0.05 to trump your total of $0.04  Man......I wish I could still eat popcorn!


Then stop going to my masses!!!! LMAO You know me by now, U better get chips to replace the popcorn!!!!!!! Oh, are you coming up to gander on the 6th????? Pick up Jeff and drag his butt up there with you!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Geez... All I had to do in the first place was ask on OGF how to catch Steelhead, who'd a thunk it?! Had I known it was that easy I would of burned a few less bridges during the spoonfeeding errrr learning process. 

For what it's worth, I used a 6lb leader all last season and this season I've only been using 8lb Berkley Florocarbon as my leader material and I haven't noticed one bit of difference in my catch rate.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> Geez... All I had to do in the first place was ask on OGF how to catch Steelhead, who'd a thunk it?! Had I known it was that easy I would of burned a few less bridges during the spoonfeeding errrr learning process.
> 
> For what it's worth, I used a 6lb leader all last season and this season I've only been using 8lb Berkley Florocarbon as my leader material and I haven't noticed one bit of difference in my catch rate.


 spooner


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Then stop going to my masses!!!! LMAO You know me by now, U better get chips to replace the popcorn!!!!!!! Oh, are you coming up to gander on the 6th????? Pick up Jeff and drag his butt up there with you!?!?!?!?!?!?!


So what time is this seminar on the 6th? I plan on being there anyways. I mite have to check it out so I can learn how to find spawning steelies


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> So what time is this seminar on the 6th? I plan on being there anyways. I mite have to check it out so I can learn how to find spawning steelies


Rick, you hate fishing redds, but as long as you dont wear the blue rain suit, its at 2


----------



## Plant (Sep 28, 2009)

What will you be talking about?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Sorry rick< its at 3:00 on march 6th


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> Do you know how to read?????? .......But if you think I'm miss leading people, then that is your $.02 and I better find a new line of work!!!!


No and I likely have ADD also. I'll surely be the one at your seminars asking stupid questions about something you just talked about. Maybe you'll ask me if I'm stupid then?????

Truth is if I couldn't read or spell I'd probably be a fishing pimp . 

But whatever, sorry to challenge any of your omniscient statements.....

As I inferred before, I'm sure many are very appreciative of your efforts and sorry to ruffle your feathers.

C510I


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Sorry rick< its at 3:00 on march 6th


What do you mean I hate fishing redds? I LOVE it and can't wait for it! Was gonna ask you if that was right time because I thought the walleye seminar was from 1 til 3. I trying to get there for that, if so I might stick around for yours. BTW Not sure if it will be warm enough for a rain suit but you never know!!!


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

I caught a shark when I was fetus. trump.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

CARL510ISLE said:


> No and I likely have ADD also. I'll surely be the one at your seminars asking stupid questions about something you just talked about. Maybe you'll ask me if I'm stupid then?????
> 
> Truth is if I couldn't read or spell I'd probably be a fishing pimp .
> 
> ...


You didn't ruffle my feathers, but when you say i was miss leading people to switch down from 8lb to 6lb when they were not hitting n e thing, and then you say fish might be spooked from water displacement and are pressured but they shouldn't need no less then 8lb flouro, didn't you kinda step on your own words?????? So no i wasn't calling you stupid, I just wanted to know where I said it was a must that you have to use 4lb test to catch fish and how was i miss leading people.... And as to my seminars, first words out of my mouth is """ I'm not telling you this is what and how you have to fish for them, this is how and what i use to catch them, if you want to try it, good, i hope it works for you"''' As I stated if 8lb don't work, "TRY" switching down,,,, the key word was "TRY"
So you weren't challenging my statement or asking a ???? about it, you claimed i was miss leading..... so please, if your going to blame me for something, back it up!!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Streamhawk said:


> I caught a shark when I was fetus. trump.


Hey, i tried to find hook line and skillet on fb, i couldnt find them?????


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Oh, are you coming up to gander on the 6th????? Pick up Jeff and drag his butt up there with you!?!?!?!?!?!?!





steelheadBob said:


> Rick, you hate fishing redds, but as long as you dont wear the blue rain suit, *its at 2*





steelheadBob said:


> Sorry rick< *its at 3:00 *on march 6th




Hey, Slab Killer!... one more post that says 4:00 and I'll be able to make it also. Otherwise, I'll be just exiting the donut factory at 3:00. :S again..... maybe the next seminar.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Chrominator said:


> Hey, Slab Killer!... one more post that says 4:00 and I'll be able to make it also. Otherwise, I'll be just exiting the donut factory at 3:00. :S again..... maybe the next seminar.


What the heck Joe......


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> What the heck Joe......


You'll just have to designate someone else to take my place at keeping the crowd from throwing tomatoes at you.  Maybe Jeff could help you out, I've heard he's been working out pretty hard lately.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm glad you posted the topless one....

March 14th we're fishing somewhere Joe, you should be in training yourself! Set you're alarm now, for EARLY!


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

ParmaBass said:


> I'm glad you posted the topless one....
> 
> March 14th we're fishing somewhere Joe, you should be in training yourself! Set you're alarm now, for EARLY!


Sounds like a plan..... I'll just stay up all night and read "Float Fishing for Dummies", to make sure.....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> I'm glad you posted the topless one....
> 
> March 14th we're fishing somewhere Joe, you should be in training yourself! Set you're alarm now, for EARLY!


Joe ????? get up on time??????? LMAO


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

steelheadBob said:


> Joe ????? get up on time??????? LMAO


What can I say...... I was comfortable.....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

chrominator said:


> what can i say...... I was comfortable.....:d


rotflmao! !%!%!%


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

bob, it's hook,line & skillet, you do not spell "and", you should find it that way.


----------

